# Free Fishing Weekend Set for This Saturday and Sunday



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
February 13, 2007

Contact:
Lynne Thoma 517-373-1280
Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014

Free Fishing Weekend Set for This Saturday and Sunday

The Department of Natural Resources encourages persons interested in ice fishing to give it a try this weekend during the annual Winter Free Fishing Weekend. Free Fishing Weekend is permanently designated by the DNR to take place on Presidents Day Weekend in Michigan waters. 

For two days only, all fishing license fees will be waived for both residents and visitors that wish to fish on Michigan waters. All the regulations that apply to fishing in Michigan waters will still apply. Those anglers 17 or older who plan to fish on Monday, Feb. 19, will need a valid fishing license. 

The Winter Free Fishing Weekend was designed to invite people out to discover the fun and relaxing sport of winter fishing, said DNR Director Rebecca Humphries. This weekend is a great opportunity to introduce a child to the sport, and show him or her a fun part of Michigans outdoor heritage.

Those willing to try ice fishing techniques, whether it be hand-held lines, tip-ups, or spear fishing, will uncover a new winter adventure that can be fun for the entire family. With a few simple safety tips -- dress warm, use the buddy system, always wear a life jacket and use caution when traveling across any ice -- anglers will enjoy the opportunity to learn a new winter sport while enjoying Michigans out-of-doors at the same time.

Again this year, the Winter Free Fishing Weekend will coincide with the Winter GO-Get Outdoors program. Along with ice fishing opportunities, other events such as competitive trial runs, guided snowshoe hikes, and cross-country skiing will be offered statewide. For a list of events in the State Parks, visit the DNR web site at www.michigan.gov/dnr. Click on Recreation & Camping, and then on GO - Get Outdoors. For a list of additional events fishing clinics and activities, click on Fishing and Free Fishing Weekend. 

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

For those with kids living near Lake St. Clair, come on out and join us this Sunday. This is gonna be great!

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=169593


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
February 14, 2007

Contact: Cheryl Greaney 517-373-0399 or Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014

Join A Winter Adventure on Feb. 17 at a Michigan State Park or Recreation Area

State recreation officials announced today that many state parks and recreation areas are hosting events on Saturday, Feb. 17, to coincide with Michigans Free Fishing Weekend.

From the Porcupine Mountains to Sterling State Park there are a myriad of activities across the state including sleigh rides, bon fires, cross country skiing and calling owls. We wanted to give everyone a chance to get outdoors and enjoy winter in Michigan, said Ron Olson, Chief of the Department of Natural Resources Parks and Recreation Division. Whether you fish, ski or build a snowman, GO-Get Outdoors and have some fun.

The following is a list of events and locations:

* Bewabic State Park (Crystal Falls) is hosting a lighted cross country ski trail adventure from 5 to 8 p.m. Contact: 906-875-3324.

* Bay City Recreation Area (Bay City) is exploring the Michigan Wonderland at the Saginaw Bay Visitors Center from 9 a.m. to 9 p.m. Contact: 
989-667-0717.

* Hartwick Pines State Park (Grayling) is offering its naturalist leading a snowshoe hike through the Old Growth Forest. Contact: 989-348-2537.

* Hoeft State Park (Rogers City) is planning on taking visitors for snowshoe journeys in the park. Contact: 989-734-2545.

* Indian Lake State Park (near Manistique in the Upper Peninsula) will serve refreshments by the campfire after returning from a lantern-lit snowshoe
hike. Contact: 906-341-2355.

* Ionia Recreation Area (Ionia) is inviting you to discover secrets in the ice along with other activities from 10 a.m. to 2 p.m. Contact: 616-527-3750.

* Mitchell State Park (Cadillac) is hosting an ice-fishing contest and other activities at the Carl T. Johnson Hunting and Fishing Center. Contact: 
231- 779-1321.

* Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park (Ontonagon) is lighting a trail with old-fashioned lanterns and inviting visitors to enjoy cross country 
skiing at 6:30 p.m. Contact: 906-885-5275.

* Port Crescent State Park (Port Austin) is lighting candles for their cross country skiers and serving up sleigh rides along with refreshments. Contact: 
989-738-8663.

* Rifle River Recreation Area (Lupton) is serving refreshments and having a bon fire for the fishing and cross country skiing visitors from 10 a.m. to 
2 p.m. Contact: 989-473-2258.

* Seven Lakes State Park (Holly) is hosting hands-on instruction and an ice fishing clinic from 2 to 4 p.m. Contact: 248-634-7271.

* Sterling State Park (Monroe) is hosting the annual Muskrat Run, a one mile and 5k races. Races start at 10:30 a.m. at the Midway picnic area on 
Lake Erie. Contact: 734-289-2715. Advanced registration is suggested by calling 800-252-3011 or visiting: [email protected].

* Waterloo Recreation Area (Chelsea) is featuring live owls at an evening program at the Gerald Eddy Discovery Center. The program begins at 
7 p.m. Advanced registration is required by calling 734-475-3170.

* Wilderness State Park (Carp Lake) and The Little Traverse Conservancy are inviting you to join them for winter ecology, snowshoeing and winter
navigation from 1 p.m. to 3 p.m. Contact: 231-436-5381.

Winter can be a lot of fun if you give yourself a chance and GO-Get Outdoors. For more information regarding these events, contact the state park or recreation area at the phone numbers provided. For all other events at state parks or recreation areas throughout the year, visit our website at www.michigan.gov/dnr.

All motor vehicles entering a state park or recreation area must display a Motor Vehicle Permit, available for purchase at the entrance. Cost is $24 for resident annual and $6 for resident daily. A non-resident annual is $29 and a non-resident daily is $8.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Fishing is free in state this weekend
Local tournaments planned

http://www.ludingtondailynews.com/news.php?story_id=34989

02/15/07 By BRIAN MULHERIN Daily News Staff Writer
[email protected] 843-1122, ext. 348

With temperatures in the 30s predicted for next week, many people might be thinking about one last ice-fishing trip this weekend. 

Their timing couldnt be better. 

Saturday starts Michigans free fishing weekend.

Twice a year, the Department of Natural Resources encourages people interested in fishing to give it a try for free. The winter Free Fishing Weekend is permanently designated by the DNR to take place on Presidents Day Weekend in Michigan waters. The summer free fishing weekend is June 9-10. 

For two days on Free Fishing Weekends, all fishing license fees are waived for both residents and visitors that wish to fish on Michigan waters. All the regulations that apply to fishing in Michigan waters will still apply. 

The Winter Free Fishing Weekend was designed to invite people out to discover the fun and relaxing sport of winter fishing, said DNR Director Rebecca Humphries in a press release. This weekend is a great opportunity to introduce a child to the sport, and show him or her a fun part of Michigans outdoor heritage. 

Tournaments planned 

Two fishing tournaments are planned for the area Saturday. The Fish Slam 2007 takes place at Copeyon Park on South Washington Avenue in Ludington. Entry fees are $5 and prizes are awarded for the longest pike and the longest perch. The event starts at 8 a.m. and ends at 4 p.m. For more information, contact Kevin Sanders at 690-6784. 

In 2005, there were 83 registered anglers. In 2006, there wasnt sufficient ice for the event. 

Sanders expects a nice crowd after the year off. 

Everybody seems like they want to do it, he said. 

Burgers, brats and burritos are expected to be available for a donation.

Another tournament, the fourth annual tip-up jamboree, sponsored by the Fountain Citizen Sportsmans Club, is Saturday at the south end of Ford Lake. Registration starts at 8 a.m. Fishing ends at 6 p.m. Plaques, prizes, raffles, and plenty of food will be available. The entry fee is $7, and the event is a fundraiser for the club. For more information contact Richard Turner at (231) 462-3960. 

Hows the fishing? 

Most lakes currently have nine-to-12 inches of ice and are safe for foot travel. 

Mark Patterson of Pere Marquette Sport Center reported a few perch being caught on Pere Marquette Lake, with minnows selling better than wigglers in recent days. A few crappies are also being caught on Hackert Lake, also on minnows. 

Dave Mahannah of North Bayou Resort and Hamlin Sport Shop said fishing for bluegills was fairly slow last weekend, as was pike fishing, but February is typically a good month for crappies on Hamlin. Vaughn Flewelling of Hamlin Grocery said fishing was slow in the morning, but fair in the evenings and that the lake can support snowmobiles and ATVs. Flewelling also expected the crappie bite to pick up soon. 

Rick Tarnowski of Forest Trail Service Center reported some nice perch mixed in with small ones at Portage Lake. A few big perch are also being caught on Manistee Lake. Walleye fishermen are also having some luck on jigging rods and tip-ups on Manistee Lake. 

Pike fishing has been slow everywhere for nice ones, Tarnowski said. Theyre catching little ones, but nothing big. 

Crystal Lake in Benzie County finally froze over, Tarnowski said, but only three or four inches of ice exists in places, so caution is advised.


----------

